# All Of The MS-DOS Commands



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

I looked thru tons of web sites and got a list of what think are all (or at least enough) MS-DOS commands​
If you know any more please check the list then post them. If there are any errors post it in the commands or you want to yell at me for alphabetical stuff feel free to post it.
Getting into MS-DOS​
To get into MS-DOS mode before Windows starts you usually press a button like <F1> or <F2> or <F12> or the key to get to startup opitions where is usually has selections like "Start Windows Normally", "Boot from other device", "Start in MS-DOS Mode", "Start in Safe Mode" ect. you want to highlight "MS-DOS Mode" and press <Enter> . If you do not know how to get into MS-DOS post something here or contact your computer manufacturer.

To get into MS-DOS while Windows is running go to Start>All Programs>Acessories>Command Prompt

~~~Note that some commands, like ones that completely erase your HD, must be run when Windows is not.

THE LIST OF MS-DOS COMMANDS​*COMMAND * *DESCRIPTION *
*ANSI.SYS* Defines functions that change display graphics, control cursor movement, and reassign keys. 
*APPEND* Causes MS-DOS to look in other directories when editing a file or running a command. 
*ARP* Displays, adds, and removes arp information from network devices. 
*ASSIGN* Assign a drive letter to an alternate letter. 
*ASSOC* View the file associations. 
*AT* Schedule a time to execute commands or programs. 
*ATMADM* Lists connections and addresses seen by Windows ATM call manager. 
*ATTRIB* Display and change file attributes. 
*BATCH* Recovery console command that executes a series of commands in a file. 
*BOOTCFG* Recovery console command that allows a user to view, modify, and rebuild the boot.ini 
*BREAK* Enable / disable CTRL + C feature. 
*CACLS* View and modify file ACL's. 
*CALL* Calls a batch file from another batch file. 
*CD* Changes directories. 
*CHCP* Supplement the International keyboard and character set information. 
*CHDIR* Changes directories. 
*CHKDSK* Check the hard disk drive running FAT for errors. 
*CHKNTFS* Check the hard disk drive running NTFS for errors. 
*CHOICE* Specify a listing of multiple options within a batch file. 
*CLS* Clears the screen. 
*CMD* Opens the command interpreter. 
*COLOR* Easily change the foreground and background color of the MS-DOS window. 
*COMMAND* Opens the command interpreter. 
*COMP* Compares files. 
*COMPACT* Compresses and uncompress files. 
*CONTROL* Open control panel icons from the MS-DOS prompt. 
*CONVERT* Convert FAT to NTFS. 
*COPY* Copy one or more files to an alternate location. 
*CTTY* Change the computers input/output devices. 
*DATE* View or change the systems date. 
*DEBUG* Debug utility to create assembly programs to modify hardware settings. 
*DEFRAG* Re-arrange the hard disk drive to help with loading programs. 
*DEL *Deletes one or more files. 
*DELETE* Recovery console command that deletes a file. 
*DELTREE* Deletes one or more files and/or directories. 
*DIR* List the contents of one or more directory. 
*DISABLE* Recovery console command that disables Windows system services or drivers. 
*DISKCOMP* Compare a disk with another disk. 
*DISKCOPY* Copy the contents of one disk and place them on another disk. 
*DOSKEY* Command to view and execute commands that have been run in the past. 
*DOSSHELL* A GUI to help with early MS-DOS users. 
*DRIVPARM* Enables overwrite of original device drivers. 
*ECHO* Displays messages and enables and disables echo. 
*EDIT* View and edit files. 
*EDLIN* View and edit files. 
*EMM386* Load extended Memory Manager. 
*ENABLE* Recovery console command to enable a disable service or driver. 
*ENDLOCAL *Stops the localization of the environment changes enabled by the setlocal command. 
*ERASE* Erase files from computer. 
*EXIT * Exit from the command interpreter. 
*EXPAND* Expand a Microsoft Windows file back to it's original format. 
*EXTRACT* Extract files from the Microsoft Windows cabinets. 
*FASTHELP* Displays a listing of MS-DOS commands and information about them. <<<<<<<<<<<
*FC* Compare files. 
*FDISK* Utility used to create partitions on the hard disk drive. 
*FIND* Search for text within a file. 
*FINDSTR* Searches for a string of text within a file. 
*FIXBOOT* Writes a new boot sector. 
*FIXMBR* Writes a new boot record to a disk drive. 
*FOR* Boolean used in batch files. 
*FORMAT* Command to erase and prepare a disk drive. 
*FTP* Command to connect and operate on a FTP server. 
*FTYPE* Displays or modifies file types used in file extension associations. 
*GOTO* Moves a batch file to a specific label or location. 
*GRAFTABL* Show extended characters in graphics mode. 
*HELP* Display a listing of commands and brief explanation. <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
*IF* Allows for batch files to perform conditional processing. 
*IFSHLP.SYS* 32-bit file manager. 
*IPCONFIG* Network command to view network adapter settings and assigned values. 
*KEYB* Change layout of keyboard. 
*LABEL* Change the label of a disk drive. 
*LH* Load a device driver in to high memory. 
*LISTSVC* Recovery console command that displays the services and drivers. 
*LOADFIX* Load a program above the first 64k. 
*LOADHIGH* Load a device driver in to high memory. 
*LOCK* Lock the hard disk drive. 
*LOGON* Recovery console command to list installations and enable administrator login. 
*MAP* Displays the device name of a drive. 
*MD* Command to create a new directory. 
*MEM* Display memory on system. 
*MKDIR* Command to create a new directory. 
*MODE* Modify the port or display settings. 
*MORE* Display one page at a time. 
*MOVE* Move one or more files from one directory to another directory. 
*MSAV* Early Microsoft Virus scanner. 
*MSD* Diagnostics utility. 
*MSCDEX* Utility used to load and provide access to the CD-ROM. 
*NBTSTAT* Displays protocol statistics and current TCP/IP connections using NBT 
*NET* Update, fix, or view the network or network settings 
*NETSH* Configure dynamic and static network information from MS-DOS. 
*NETSTAT* Display the TCP/IP network protocol statistics and information. 
*NLSFUNC *Load country specific information. 
*NSLOOKUP* Look up an IP address of a domain or host on a network. 
*PATH* View and modify the computers path location. 
*PATHPING* View and locate locations of network latency. 
*PAUSE* Command used in batch files to stop the processing of a command. 
*PING * Test / send information to another network computer or network device. 
*POPD* Changes to the directory or network path stored by the pushd command. 
*POWER *Conserve power with computer portables. 
*PRINT* Prints data to a printer port. 
*PROMPT* View and change the MS-DOS prompt. 
*PUSHD* Stores a directory or network path in memory so it can be returned to at any time. 
*QBASIC* Open the QBasic. 
*RD* Removes an empty directory. 
*RECOVER* Recovers readable information from a bad or defective disk.
*REM* Records comments (remarks) in batch files or CONFIG.SYS.
*REN* Renames a file or directory. 
*RENAME* Renames a file or directory.
*REPLACE* Replaces files.
*RMDIR* Removes an empty directory. 
*ROUTE* View and configure windows network route tables. 
*RUNAS* Enables a user to execute a program on another computer. 
*SCANDISK* Run the scandisk utility. 
*SCANREG* Scan registry and recover registry from errors. 
*SET* Change one variable or string to another. 
*SETLOCAL* Enables local environments to be changed without affecting anything else. 
*SETVER* Change MS-DOS version to trick older MS-DOS programs. 
*SHARE* Installs support for file sharing and locking capabilities. 
*SHIFT* Changes the position of replaceable parameters in a batch program. 
*SHUTDOWN* Shutdown the computer from the MS-DOS prompt. 
*SMARTDRV* Create a disk cache in conventional memory or extended memory. 
*SORT* Sorts the input and displays the output to the screen. 
*START* Start a separate window in Windows from the MS-DOS prompt. 
*SUBST* Substitute a folder on your computer for another drive letter. 
*SWITCHES* Remove add functions from MS-DOS. 
*SYS* Transfer system files to disk drive. 
*TELNET* Telnet to another computer / device from the prompt. 
*TIME* View or modify the system time. 
*TITLE* Change the title of their MS-DOS window. 
*TRACERT* Visually view a network packets route across a network. 
*TREE* View a visual tree of the hard disk drive. 
*TYPE* Display the contents of a file. 
*UNDELETE* Undelete a file that has been deleted. 
*UNFORMAT* Unformat a hard disk drive. 
*UNLOCK* Unlock a disk drive. 
*VER* Display the version information. 
*VERIFY* Enables or disables the feature to determine if files have been written properly. 
*VOL *Displays the volume information about the designated drive. 
XCOPY Copy multiple files, directories, and/or drives from one location to another.

If you know any more please check the list then post them. If there are any errors post it in the commands or you want to yell at me for alphabetical stuff feel free to post it.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

:up:


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Maybe you ran out of gas when you got to the R's.  

RECOVER Recovers readable information from a bad or defective disk.
REM Records comments (remarks) in batch files or CONFIG.SYS.
REPLACE Replaces files.


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

ferrija1 said:


> I looked thru tons of web sites and got a list of what think are all (or at least enough) MS-DOS commands


Thanks ferrija1! Heck, I always forget some of the MS-DOS commands. Now I know were to go....:up:



stantley said:


> Maybe you ran out of gas when you got to the R's.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

hey thanks stantley I dont know them all so I'm glad people are telling me more I will add them.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

You're welcome, and thank you for posting that list. Sometimes those old dos commands come in mighty handy.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

yeah


----------



## loismustdie (Apr 6, 2006)

thanks, that will cone in handy


----------



## MNG0304 (Mar 3, 2006)

While you're at it here's a great reference for creating DOS batch files

Link

And

Other Link


----------



## dr911 (Sep 21, 2005)

Hey ferrija1,

Thanks for the info . I'll be saving this. !!!:up: :up:


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

MNG0304 said:


> While you're at it here's a great reference for creating DOS batch files
> 
> Link
> 
> ...


Thanks, I wrote a couple of batch files awhile ago and could have used this!


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

aaaaaaaaaaaand saved. Thanks man, taking the a+ test this weekend.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Just a quick comment:

It appears that not all of these commands are supported by every Windows version. For example, ansi.sys is a sytem file on WinXP Pro SP2 in a command prompt windows and is not supported by help or /?. Am I to conclude that this particular command never works in WinXT or later, i.e. command prompt?

Also, are there any commands that are restricted to Administrator only vs user level accounts - or is there no such distinction in MS-DOS, and which version of MS-DOS supports all of these commands?

-- Tom


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

> It appears that not all of these commands are supported by every Windows version. For example, ansi.sys is a sytem file on WinXP Pro SP2 in a command prompt windows and is not supported by help or /?. Am I to conclude that this particular command never works in WinXT or later, i.e. command prompt?


You are right not all commands are supported but the main thing to remember is Ansi.sys does not support a help file or a /?. Its actually just like a built in helper file in a way. Here is some more information on ansi.sys.

http://www.computerhope.com/ansisys.htm



> Also, are there any commands that are restricted to Administrator only vs user level accounts - or is there no such distinction in MS-DOS, and which version of MS-DOS supports all of these commands?


DOS has no distinction of Admininstrator or User as DOS does not contain inherant security (one of the big issues between linux users and Dos lovers back in the day). BUT, and its a biiiiiiggggg BUT, any OS that contains users accounts and security will only run the script based upon the permissions the command prompt is ran on.

There are some exceptions.

Startup and shutdown scripts - Run with Admin rights
Log on and log off scripts - Run with User rights
Manually started scripts - Run with User rights

This is one reason Runas has become popular with scripters


----------



## coachdan32 (Nov 13, 2003)

Great source of info ferrija1.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

its in tech tips and tricks not W. XP so some work on some OSs and some don't


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks ferrija1 that will be helpful


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

is that weird or what ^^^^^


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

bump


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

bumpo, jumbo, gumbo, rumbo, dumbo...

BUMP!!!


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

feeling weird today...


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

I'll bump this so people can still look at it...
bUMp


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

At least in WinME:

After a format and with the installation CD in the correct drive - say K:
at the prompt K:\> (type) *setup*

Ben.:up:


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

thanks :up:


----------



## whitewater3505 (Jul 5, 2006)

How about...

LOGOFF
LOGOUT

and I havent figured out what "USER" does yet but im working on it.....

just a few others we use in my IS department for writing scripts....


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

whitewater3505 said:


> How about...
> 
> LOGOFF
> LOGOUT
> ...


Doesn't user return the name you are logged in under?


----------



## whitewater3505 (Jul 5, 2006)

I cant get "USER" to do anything.... DOS recognizes it as a command but doesn't return anything when you type it in...


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

I can't get it to do anything in XP Pro DOS either, but most of the other commands I tried didn't work either.


----------



## MNG0304 (Mar 3, 2006)

List of XP command line options


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

nice find......


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

MNG0304 said:


> List of XP command line options


That is great! Thanks! :up:


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

MNG0304 said:


> List of XP command line options


Nice page, I hadn't stumbled across that one before. :up:


----------



## Lamorial (Aug 17, 2006)

JohnWill said:


> Nice page, I hadn't stumbled across that one before. :up:


 ...and Victor Laurie, is a volunteer computer instructor and he actually can speak English on top!

Y, this has got 2 b one of the best links on this site. Thx to all. : ) :up:


----------

